# what bow do you think is the best



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Browning Mirage


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

You got a put the other option in ther dude haha


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

hoyt, css?


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

probably the mathews switchback xt or the new mathews drenalin...i have the switchback xt....litteraly NO vibration, very smooth, alot of letoff, very forgiving, veryyy quite....and im not just saying this cuz i have the bow...go shoot one at a archery shop


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to say that i am Martin proud. they havent ever let me down when comes to winning


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

have to agree with slayrx...i love my red slayr


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

*css*

C S S


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

what there's no hoyt up there!!!! well they get my vote for sure!


----------



## booTytRappEr (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd have to say "my bow" is the best!


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

::cough::martin::cough:: whew that cold is really gettin me down lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i won's say tht any BOW is the best, but if it were a matter of archers...

but as far as bow companies go, i like pse. not that they're the best, but htat they are good bows for a good price.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

sambow said:


> what there's no hoyt up there!!!! well they get my vote for sure!


I argee with sambow that hoyt. they have my vote too and they are the best in my opinion.


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

common dude, get hoyt up there. please!!!

Joey


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

Have to agree with the Mathews SB Xt for forgiveness and how easy it is to shoot. Now if you are looking fo speed buy a hoyt with the spiral or C2 cams.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

no martin....i love my bengal........Ty Noe


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

u forgot hoyt


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*martin*

I would have to say martin is the best by far.

Get Martin up there in the poll.


----------



## bowman1011 (Feb 12, 2007)

Any mathews is amazing


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

06' Hoyt UltraElite, Toxonics Naildrivers with a CR scope, Trophy Taker fall away rest, and Carbon Express Linejammer 250's.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

hoyt is #1


----------



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

HOYT all the way


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

100%Hoyt - get some class go with the mathews lol jk jk jk


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

Sammi Jo said:


> 100%Hoyt - get some class go with the mathews lol jk jk jk


get some class and go with mathews? my hoyt gets class all the time.. you know like 130" and up lol


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> get some class and go with mathews? my hoyt gets class all the time.. you know like 130" and up lol


hey i was just wonderin how good that turbotec is...i think i might get one soon...and am just wonderin how good they shoot


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's a Fread Bear?


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> what there's no hoyt up there!!!! well they get my vote for sure!


Agreed!


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt all the way


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt is the olny way to go


----------



## bowtechkid09 (Feb 26, 2007)

bowtech allegiance all the way


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Jan 10, 2007)

How can you not put Hoyt up there? ... lol ... Seriously


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

Elite


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

bowtech guardian. ENOUGH SAID lol:darkbeer:


----------



## dustin X (Mar 2, 2007)

*mathews is way better*



singingarcher said:


> ::cough::martin::cough:: whew that cold is really gettin me down lol


this is dustin x, remember that i beat you at state. ha ha ha! you know mathews is way better. i can always beat you and anthony i'm just that good. but you know it is the shooter behind the bow. that is all it comes down to. by the way nice picture. good luck at finding an A-7 if you are still looking. ps. take some medicine before you get all of us sick.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hoyt


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

No1 ever cares about alpines...lol


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

none of those...Hoyt


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoyt... ahh ic how u are.. leave the best out rite? :tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hoyt... ahh ic how u are.. leave the best out rite? :tongue:


Lol Im still tryin to figure out why bowtech is up there but not hoyt ......I know hoyts are more popular...


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

interesting poll, only thing is were is the Hoyt? I mean look at what bow is more know and better built. Hoyt all the way!!!!!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

None of the above. Martin. Better yet, something I will make myself, one of these days.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

PSE X force and Gaurdian.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> PSE X force and Gaurdian.:wink:


Im beginning to think u dont even have those bows... u know they are pretty fast and whatnot... and u are actin like u have them... i wanna see pics of u in possession of them!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Im beginning to think u dont even have those bows... u know they are pretty fast and whatnot... and u are actin like u have them... i wanna see pics of u in possession of them!


Yea Me to actually, You say you have the newest blowtech{I think its their name,forgive me for a misspell},and PSE, Post um up!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yea Me to actually, You say you have the newest blowtech{I think its their name,forgive me for a misspell},and PSE, Post um up!:darkbeer:


HAHA _*"Blowtech"*_ thats great!! pse.. im sure u give me sum time.. ill come up with what that could mean!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Got it....

*P*retty
*S*ucky
*E*quipment

haha told ya!! :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Got it....
> 
> *P*retty
> *S*ucky
> ...


HAHAHAHA,,,,,,,I bet someone is not going to be happy with us for those nicknames!:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHAHA,,,,,,,I bet someone is not going to be happy with us for those nicknames!:wink:


And... you think i care?? Just havin fun at nite here!! its 11:40 here and i should probably go to bed about now.. but i havin to much fun jumpin back and forth between different topics and leavin comments kinda talkin to eachother!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And... you think i care?? Just havin fun at nite here!! its 11:40 here and i should probably go to bed about now.. but i havin to much fun jumpin back and forth between different topics and leavin comments kinda talkin to eachother!


Lol yea me to, Raisen our post count thats for sure, Its only 842 here


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol yea me to, Raisen our post count thats for sure, Its only 842 here


Haha yea.. well do that like all the time!  Ur behind us 3 hours... that sux! Im tired as hell and have to lift tomorrow! School needs to be done and over with! haha 7 weeks i believe! YAY! lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha yea.. well do that like all the time!  Ur behind us 3 hours... that sux! Im tired as hell and have to lift tomorrow! School needs to be done and over with! haha 7 weeks i believe! YAY! lol


Wow summer break is comin up quik,,,,,,,Hmmm maybe it went so fast this year is because i didnt go to school......:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Wow summer break is comin up quik,,,,,,,Hmmm maybe it went so fast this year is because i didnt go to school......:darkbeer:


Thats a good possiblity! haha


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

wow this thread was a hit....:mg: ........For some arguements


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

to bowhunter500 I have got to shot them at shops and my dad has one.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Also matthews is fine but hoyt is one Ill never shoot by the way its percsion shooting equipment my friend has a hoyt told him to buy a pse or a matthews and hes getting a 
mathews.  






not a Hoyt


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Then why is Nathan Brooks and Chance that shoot for pse winning at asa and other shots with there mojo.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> to bowhunter500 I have got to shot them at shops and my dad has one.


So how do u know they are good bows if u have shot them once???? Exactly... i have had 3 bows b4 my Xtec and finally got a hold of my Xtec and wont switch for some time!! Sooo u dont know if they are really good... and great for ur dad! do you want a cookie now?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Guys no one is saying the Xtec wasn't top of the line three or four years ago but things move on.:wink: Cookie that.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> So how do u know they are good bows if u have shot them once???? Exactly... i have had 3 bows b4 my Xtec and finally got a hold of my Xtec and wont switch for some time!! Sooo u dont know if they are really good... and great for ur dad! *do you want a cookie now*?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I swear.. these kids drive me nuckin futs!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I swear.. these kids drive me nuckin futs!


O MAN........... Im laughing so hard on every one of your posts to him HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O MAN........... Im laughing so hard on every one of your posts to him HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Seriously... they are a pain in the ass! He cant shut if flippin mouth! He just goes on and on and on! ok.. ill say it myself from another post.... Whoos Faba.... PSE SUCKS! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> Guys no one is saying the Xtec wasn't top of the line three or four years ago but things move on.:wink: Cookie that.


You are still diggin, bud:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> You are still diggin, bud:wink:


He really is... maybe if he talked to his dad like this.. his dad mite knock some sense into him! Hes a cocky little guy who is gunna say sumthin to the wrong guy and get busted in the face.... 

Mach12... PLEASE tell me when this happens.... orr... if it has already happened!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> He really is... maybe if he talked to his dad like this.. his dad mite knock some sense into him! Hes a cocky little guy who is gunna say sumthin to the wrong guy and get busted in the face....
> 
> Mach12... PLEASE tell me when this happens.... orr... if it has already happened!


Yea, But i havent seen him post in a while , maybe he left.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yea, But i havent seen him post in a while , maybe he left.


Success!:wink: :wink: 


i mean... nooooo!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Success!:wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> i mean... nooooo!


   :tongue:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

bowtech is definatley the best. the guardian is just about as quiet as a recurve. they have made the ultimate bow.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> bowtech is definatley the best. the guardian is just about as quiet as a recurve. they have made the ultimate bow.


HAHAHAHAHA HEY BOWHUNTER500 IT LOOKS LIKE mach12 came back as a different USER!!!! LOL WELCOME BACK MACHIE....but it aint workin this time!!!:mg: :mg: :mg:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> bowtech is definatley the best. the guardian is just about as quiet as a recurve. they have made the ultimate bow.


Welcome back Mach12!


----------



## PlumcreekArcher (Jan 15, 2007)

no bow is exactly the best personally i prefer my hoyt but i got my butt kicked at states by a kid whos shoots mathews

but way to be by keeping notable names out of the poll like hoyt,martin, and PSE

which in my opinion all of those bows kick mathews butt 

but you can shoot what you want to and still win all you have to do is be a good shot


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

A Elite Synergey but you dont have that choice


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot a 2005 PSE Triton NRG Hybrid and I bet I am just as good as half of you out there....... PSE X Force is too noisey for my liking..... Go head say what ever you want.... Don't really care about the arguing


----------



## Drenalin17 (Apr 24, 2007)

Matthews Denalin, Extreme Sights, Ultra drop away, Easton Arrows, Muzzy's there is no better


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Mathews*

I've shot the best and the best is Mathews as far as I'm concerned but everyone has thier opinions and we are entitled to say and do whats best for us.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

CamSpeed said:


> I've shot the best and the best is Mathews as far as I'm concerned but everyone has thier opinions and we are entitled to say and do whats best for us.



Amen Cam ty for realizing that.. Not alot of other people do....... :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

need more options


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Can a mod PLEASE add some choices? This is a good poll but it needs more options.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Parker Hunter-Mag.....but thats because I dont have a different bow:sad:


----------



## chris_bowhunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Diamond black ice


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

Mathews is the best bow out there!! My dad has a switchback XT and I have a switchback.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*favorite bows*

well what is "better" is a matter of opinion that can never be measured,,,,we all have "opinions.... my fav's of all time ????

1.) blue mountain wolverine
2.) proline cr-41
3.)pse g-force
4.)hoyt superslam fast flite
5.) pse x-force
6.)mathews legacy
7.)mathews switchback

as the wild card,,,,i had a custom pse bow made into twin cams on a carrera riser with g-force maxis mn cams in 80 pounds. its changed the way i hunted for certain !!!!! not many people have one like this,,,but its a winner in my book...


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Browning Mirage

:archery: :moose2:  MuzzyMarksman  :moose2: :archery:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

U need to replace the Parkerwith Hoyt:wink::wink:


----------



## fieldmaster (Jul 16, 2007)

*pros and cons*



Albertabowhunt said:


> bowtech guardian. ENOUGH SAID lol:darkbeer:



Is there anything bad about this bow?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fieldmaster said:


> Is there anything bad about this bow?


If you drop it it'll fall outta tune, but that goes for all compounds.:wink:


Main reaason I shoot selfbows revealed... I'm clumsy


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

fieldmaster said:


> Is there anything bad about this bow?


I've shot the commander. Kind of the same if you ask me. Nothing bad about the Guardian it justs costs ~$800.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> If you drop it it'll fall outta tune, but that goes for all compounds.:wink:
> 
> 
> Main reaason I shoot selfbows revealed... I'm clumsy


Not exactly. If you tighten the screws enough and put string wax on the threads so they can't come loose it'll be fine. And yeah this is speaking from experience.:wink:

Later.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Not exactly. If you tighten the screws enough and put string wax on the threads so they can't come loose it'll be fine. And yeah this is speaking from experience.:wink:
> 
> Later.


Now.. if it were me.. i would rather not drop my bow.. hold on. how far are we droppin the bow anyways.. if its like 15 ft up in the stand.. no im not gunna drop it.. heck.. im not even gunna drop it at all! If u damage the cams in any way shape or form you will have to re-learn to shoot your bow! Best bet if u damage a cam is to purchase a new one!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

At that height I'm sure even a stickbow will get a little chipped. Depends on the ground though. And with a compound I'm sure your side quiver or anything plastic will be the first to go.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

My vote go's to HOYT all the way!:darkbeer:


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

none of these bows compare to a ROSS


----------

